# Plumeria Painting



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 24, 2005)

I just finished this since I thought that my roomie-to-be and I would need some decs to brighten up our apartment. =)


----------



## Guccii (Jul 24, 2005)

That is Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! You are a wonderful artist!! Have you ever considered selling your work? How long did that take you?


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW!!Thats unbelivable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!Perfect


----------



## Sanne (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree, that's amazing!!! selling paintings of this quality can def. support a badass MACaddiction!!!


----------



## orodwen (Jul 24, 2005)

hey, that's great! it's great to see what others do for their artistic impulses (outside of makeup.) plumerias are such a nice subject, too.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2005)

that is absolutely amazing! wow! u r very talented!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 24, 2005)

wow I love that painting..would you ever be willing to sell some of your work?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 24, 2005)

very pretty. i wish i could paint like that! i have the visions in my head, but as soon as i get to canvas i freeze up and cant paint a thing. your very talented!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 24, 2005)

Awww thanks guys!  You know I never have considered selling any of my work.  Usually, either my mom keeps it or I give them away as gifts.  Hmm that sounds like a great idea since I could use some money for textbooks and makeup lol.


----------



## makeuplover (Jul 25, 2005)

oh my thats beautiful..so talented..did you use watercolors..cause it looks perfect...i cant stop staring at it


----------



## Onederland (Jul 25, 2005)

is that watercolors! Because i LOVE Watercolors, its the only thing i can paint with.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Great job, you have a LOT of talent!!!


----------



## Guccii (Jul 25, 2005)

If you ever decide to start selling,let me know- I would be interested!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes this is watercolor.  lol onederland, that's the only thing I can paint with too!  I really would like to try acryllics though but I dunno when I could find the time to take lessons.

Guccii, I'll let you know whenever I'll start selling some.  I better come up with some sketches now! =D


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 27, 2005)

!! i really like that! really beautiful. I'm obsessed with blues/greens like those colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are really good!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 29, 2005)

So pretty...i love plumerias..they smell so pretty! oh and  my grandpa did acrylics and painted on wood things. He made nutcrackers and a cute jewlery box for me lol. I'm sure u could find a class around ur area, i might do the same.


----------

